# t-minus



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

1 day 1hour and 19 minutes, til I start getting covered in dust....

you know I forgot to mention one of the perks for this little adventure.....

I am gonna make someone else's shop dirty, and not mine!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That makes it even more fun.....

Have fun!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sounds like someone is a bit excited


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

lol @ playing with my wood tends to make me excited......

did I just type that out loud?!?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BertS said:


> 1 day 1hour and 19 minutes, til I start getting covered in dust....
> 
> you know I forgot to mention one of the perks for this little adventure.....
> 
> _*I am gonna make someone else's shop dirty, and not mine!!!*_




LOL....I'm not sure if you can get my shop any dirtier! See you guys in the morning. Wear something that can get dirty!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Post some 'real time' shots for us tomorrow guys.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think I may show up with my camera.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Party at GalvBay's house


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Festival seating in Jim's driveway! First come best spots!! Got my lawn chair and cooler in the car. 

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Room for a tailgate party?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby is on his way, he had to stop and p
Good to meet ya Bobby


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Since I'm stuck near the PC today due to work stuff I'll be lookin' for pictures Bobby......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got blackmail pictures


----------

